# Maple Burl



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a maple burl Hollow Form I did this past weekend. I have 2 coats of antique oil on it and will buff it when it has dried for a week. It stands about 7 3/4" tall and 6 1/2" across. It did a lot of creaking and groaning as I was turning but did stay together. The burl itself was right at the root base.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

BernieW,

OK, HF = Hollow Form !!

Never would have guessed that in a million years...

Looks like a Fancy Vase to me... FV 

*Nice work!!*


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

That is really awsome. Love the paterns you got from the burl. Reall nice work.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Joe Lyddon said:


> BernieW,
> 
> OK, HF = Hollow Form !!
> 
> ...


Joe I guess a hollow form is a vase. Sorry about the HF. The wife puts dried flower arrangements in them. Some use them just for art with the vase on a shelf.

Bernie


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That's a beauty Bernie and I am sure the wife was pleased. Awesome job!

corey


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Lovely work, Bernie. Guess the new Nova DVR was money well spent!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep it was well worth the money. I am extremely happy with it. Thanks for all the comments. I truly appreciate it.


----------

